
I Have a Unicode Email Address - elmin
https://medium.com/@zackbloom/i-have-a-unicode-email-address-fbecd630ec12#.bbdifln65
======
lightlyused
I tried this on my qmail box. When sending to that address from gmail I got
back this message "local-part of envelope RCPT address contains utf8 but
remote server did not offer SMTPUTF8." Fixing that would probably be a patch.

Looking at the maildir created, the directory showed up as ????, if I did a cd
to the utf8 string I was able to go into that directory and everything was
good. My filesystem is ext4, is there another filesystem that supports utf8 in
linux?

------
mikro2nd
Good luck using these with most bank, etc. websites. My phone company won't
even accept that a plus-sign is a valid part of the local-part of an email
address. Most of the oldschool corporates seem to have email validation rules
that were already wrong in the 1990s and they show no sign of wishing to enter
the 21st Century.

------
HeadlessChild
I really hate this. Just stop please.

------
ithipster
> I Have a Unicode Email Address

too bad.

